# Dust Blower/Collector



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Something just came up on line-an old-school dust collector/blower with a 1/2 hp Dayton motor on it.

My question. I just bought a Powermatic air cleaner which I figure is good for the fine stuff. My shop is about 15ft x 30ft and I was thinking about setting up some ductwork along the rafters on the one wall with a 55-gal barrel in the corner. There would be 6i ductwork about 20 feet along the wall in the rafters with two 8ft extensions down to the floor. One extension would serve a RAS/chopsaw station and the other a collector on the floor. Basically I would sweep sawdust into the collector at the end of the day, then turn the air cleaner on for the fine stuff.

Will a 1/2 hp motor handle this?

Floyd


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope. Ain't gonna cut it. That may have been used as an inline booster or something


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

> Nope. Ain t gonna cut it.
> - GrantA


How much motor do you think I would need?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

1/2hp motor…. sounds like a shop vac size motor. probably ok with a 1 1/2" or 2 1/4" hose. What is the inlet size and the cfm rating that size hose, for that collector.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

You need at least 1.5 hp.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks all.

The consensus is I should pass on this. Other than power, the big issue for me is that it requires a fairly large bag off to the side, so the unit will take up 3-4 square feet, and that's just too much for my small shop. Since I already have a Powermatic air filtration unit, I figure I'll just stick with shop vacs or to get something like this when the time comes.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-1-HP-Wall-Hanging-Dust-Collector/G0710?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9raQ8ovi4QIVgrXACh2aFAWSEAQYCyABEgIzlfD_BwE

Thanks again,

Floyd


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

Based on the system you want to hook up, you'd be better off acquiring a 2hp or larger dust collector. I'd go directly past the 1hp system you posted, and up to the Grizzly 2hp or larger. For a bit over $1000, you can get this: https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-2-HP-Portable-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0861. And it will definitely do a better job than any wall mount system. However, going to a 3+hp system is even better, if you plan long runs and multiple tools being used: https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-3-HP-Portable-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0862

I put a bit of work (and a bit of money) into modding my ~2hp Harbor Freight DC (https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/303647), and I can say that it would be a better economic decision to just 'pay once, cry once'. There are countless pages of information on the internet in regards to dust collection. And I read a lot of them. There are a lot of conflicting opinions, and a lot of 'facts'. But the general consensus is: airflow, airflow, airflow. You're only going to get this with a larger impeller which requires a larger motor to spin it.


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

> Based on the system you want to hook up, you d be better off acquiring a 2hp or larger dust collector. I d go directly past the 1hp system you posted, and up to the Grizzly 2hp or larger. For a bit over $1000, you can get this: https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-2-HP-Portable-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0861. And it will definitely do a better job than any wall mount system.
> - HackFabrication


That's probably more than I'll be able to spend for the near term, but I do know 2 hp units come up regularly online, so I'll keep an eye out. I understand ductwork can quickly double the price, though I'm really looking at a pretty limited system. Anyway, that's one consideration. The bigger consideration is really space. I've decided to forego a big table saw station in favor of a mobile 2 hp table 'old arn' saw for ripping and a radial arm saw for cross cuts and dados. Since I already have an air cleaner-a Powermatic 1200 that I just purchased-what I really need is a high power/high capacity shop vac for the heavy stuff. What I was hoping to set up was a ductwork extension that reached to the floor that I could just sweep dust into. I used to work in a cabinet shop and that worked just fine.


----------

